# Inspirational Video - "The Comfort Movie"



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Something to watch to lift your spirits. Great video to share with others.


----------



## shy_girl (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow that was pretty amazing. Thanks!!!


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks alot for this Video, it truly was a comfort video!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a thing for emotional music videos or in this case music with still pictures. Great video.


----------

